# Introducing our new Admin Assistant - Katy



## Lorian

Katy is taking over the day to day admin tasks on UK-Muscle.

Things like name change requests, issues with accounts etc. Just drop her a PM and she'll sort it.

Maybe now I'll have more time to finally complete the other things that need doing!

L


----------



## Hera

Just thought I'd say hello


----------



## Guest

congats to katy im sure she will do a great job


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cool, hope you enjoy the tasks now bestowed upon you. You know a great man once said "With great power comes great amounts of money". You've made it girl.


----------



## 3752

yea about time she did something to contribute....


----------



## PumpingIron




----------



## Greenspin

Congratulations :thumbup1:


----------



## Kev1980

Congratz


----------



## paul81

Wonder if she's on minimum wage? :lol:


----------



## 1adf1

congrats katy hope u have fun with all of our questions


----------



## G-man99

Well done and congrats


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

G-man99 said:


> Well done and congrats


I'm still angry at you meat boy


----------



## Hera

Pscarb said:


> yea about time she did something to contribute....


Hey! I contribute....to be hoenst I've been doing assistant work for over a year! I just thought that it would be more efficient for people to contact me directly rather than Lorian passing things on to me.


----------



## Hera

1adf1 said:


> congrats katy hope u have fun with all of our questions


Oh yes I look forward to them :laugh:

Bring on the PM's!!


----------



## 3752

Katy said:


> Hey! I contribute....to be hoenst I've been doing assistant work for over a year! I just thought that it would be more efficient for people to contact me directly rather than Lorian passing things on to me.


----------



## TheThomo25

Kate I"m not happy with your new role already! I see your cats gone! whats the matter are you too good for the cat now your admin assistant?

typical the jobs gone to your head already!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

upgrade me......now.....to anything......plz  lol


----------



## Hera

TheThomo25 said:


> Kate I"m not happy with your new role already! I see your cats gone! whats the matter are you too good for the cat now your admin assistant?
> 
> typical the jobs gone to your head already!! :lol:


Ha...well it wasn't fair to have only one of my cats in the pic. Plus, I'm holding a celebratory glass of champas in this new pic! Do you prefer the other one then?


----------



## illegaldanish

Congratulations, Katy :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

I am not happy about this !!

She called me fat with skinny legs !! Whilst it may be true it was still very mean of her !!!

Anyway she knows l actually love her to death and its no secret she is the brains of the outfit xXX


----------



## Hera

Milky said:


> I am not happy about this !!
> 
> She called me fat with skinny legs !! Whilst it may be true it was still very mean of her !!!
> 
> Anyway she knows l actually love her to death and its no secret she is the brains of the outfit xXX


Lies!!!! All lies!!

Don't let Lorian hear you say that! :laugh:

I find it quite funny that I'm being congratulated...there are no perks to this position! :laugh: Although it hopefully means that Lorian can crack on with the bigger things once the server issues are fully sorted


----------



## TheThomo25

"I"m holding a celebratory glass of champas" now your just showing off K! lol

as for the pics I"m only having a laugh with you, both your pics luck fab! (no flirt)

congrats to you. :smartass:


----------



## Shady45

wish i had a meaningful bold title under my username


----------



## Hera

TheThomo25 said:


> "I"m holding a celebratory glass of champas" now your just showing off K! lol
> 
> as for the pics I"m only having a laugh with you, both your pics luck fab! (no flirt)
> 
> congrats to you. :smartass:


It's actually a pic from my birthday this year...I don't make a habit of chamaps drinking 

Cheers for the congrats and compliment


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Weyyyyy now my questions may get answered in < week 

Only joking its good Lorian will have more time to get on with the development of the site!


----------



## TheThomo25

Katy said:


> It's actually a pic from my birthday this year...I don't make a habit of chamaps crinking
> 
> Cheers for the congrats and compliment


hey no worries K, I"d expect the same treatment from you when I become admin :tt2:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Yeah you look hot in all your pics (super flirt)


----------



## PaulB

Well done Kate. You look gorgeous in that photo by the way. (Dont ban me Lorian)


----------



## huge monguss

Congrats katy  Your deffo the best pearson for the job! Can I be a silver member now please :innocent:


----------



## Hera

huge monguss said:


> Congrats katy  Your deffo the best pearson for the job! Can I be a silver member now please :innocent:


I don't respond to flattery...well, maybe I do a bit  But I'm afriad that you're going to have to get your post count up on your own  Not long to go though!

Just in case you aren't aware, below is a link to how the membership levels are achieved:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## Fatstuff

Get in there Katy, u are now of great importance!!!!! Don't hog the champers


----------



## Fatstuff

Do we confess our sins to you now?! (had a doughnut today)


----------



## Milky

See Katy and you thought we were a site full of women haters..... go figure !


----------



## Milky

fatmanstan! said:


> Do we confess our sins to you now?! (had a doughnut today)


Mate if thats your biggest sin then you really are a sad ........

Hang on who am l kidding l havent even been that bad today !!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Oh yes praises all round!

Chin chin


----------



## Hera

fatmanstan! said:


> Do we confess our sins to you now?! (had a doughnut today)


I've had a beer...so I'm no angel!


----------



## TheThomo25

champas & beer its a hard life this admin assistant stuff! lol


----------



## Hera

TheThomo25 said:


> champas & beer its a hard life this admin assistant stuff! lol


Ha ha...it's the bonus if working from home  But it is very naughty...I should be dieting really.


----------



## chris27

congrats katy


----------



## TheThomo25

talking about dieting surly you havn"t got much more to go now? looking forward to september then?

how is your business getting on? my friend is the manager of la senza in Cheltenham & she saiz business is doing well considering anything thats going on at the mo.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

congratulations Katy. You look kind of familiar to me...


----------



## Hera

TheThomo25 said:


> talking about dieting surly you havn"t got much more to go now? looking forward to september then?
> 
> how is your business getting on? my friend is the manager of la senza in Cheltenham & she saiz business is doing well considering anything thats going on at the mo.


Meh, had a few hicups with the diet and training. The shoot won't be til next year now though because I've decided to expand my range more before launching which gives me time to settle into a new home and get back on track with diet and training


----------



## Hera

chilli said:


> congratulations Katy. You look kind of familiar to me...


Any chance you could know me then?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Katy said:


> Any chance you could know me then?


Nah, just making a rubbish joke about you being Lorian's partner and all that and ... I'll get my coat.


----------



## TheThomo25

Katy said:


> Meh, had a few hicups with the diet and training. The shoot won't be til next year now though because I've decided to expand my range more before launching which gives me time to settle into a new home and get back on track with diet and training


maybe not a bad idea really let the economy pick up again. all the best with it all anyways.


----------



## Hera

TheThomo25 said:


> maybe not a bad idea really let the economy pick up again. all the best with it all anyways.


Thank you


----------



## Hera

chilli said:


> Nah, just making a rubbish joke about you being Lorian's partner and all that and ... I'll get my coat.


I'll call you a taxi


----------



## MRSTRONG

does that mean i have to change the content of my pm`s 

plus its about time this place had a females touch .


----------



## Guest

Well done all the best in your new job


----------



## Hera

uhan said:


> does that mean i have to change the content of my pm`s
> 
> plus its about time this place had a females touch .


Well, maybe the requests for my underwear should be reduced to a miniimum 



stevenbell1978 said:


> Well done all the best in your new job


Thank you


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> Well, maybe the requests for my underwear should be reduced to a miniimum


haha ok so just send the smallest ones you have in future


----------



## Fullhouse




----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> See Katy and you thought we were a site full of women haters..... go figure !


*Lorian*, has always been fine...... 



Katy said:


> I'll call you a taxi


Chilli is a Taxi.

There, did it for you


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Katy said:


> Well, maybe the requests for my underwear should be reduced to a miniimum


We've been discussing the wrong thing I think.

Teach me Uhan, teach me.


----------



## Hera

paul81 said:


> Wonder if she's on minimum wage? :lol:


Well actually yes! But that's for my web development work  My assistance here is purely to improve the efficiency of the site and becasue, well, I love this site  I'm addicted in fact! Maybe that's why I'm on minimum wage - I spend too much time on here!


----------



## Justin Cider

Congratulations


----------



## Tassotti

Congratulations on your new position Katy.

I hope your chosen career path brings you all the wealth and happiness you deserve

(I'm applying for a new job with Hallmark cards)


----------



## Redbeard85

Nice one, Congrats


----------



## Hera

Tassotti said:


> Congratulations on your new position Katy.
> 
> I hope your chosen career path brings you all the wealth and happiness you deserve
> 
> (I'm applying for a new job with Hallmark cards)





lee85 said:


> Nice one, Congrats


Thank you. I don't get any oerks what so ever...just more work! But I very much appreciate the kind words


----------



## Dazza

I always assumed you were an assistant, in an unofficial sense?

Anyway congrats.


----------



## standardflexer

Bit sexist a female assistant katy for MOD lol


----------



## Hera

Dazzza said:


> I always assumed you were an assistant, in an unofficial sense?
> 
> Anyway congrats.


Yeah I have been for over a year but no one really knew...everything that I could do was sent to me from Lorian which was pretty inefficient...hopefully people will now know to PM me directly


----------



## Hera

standardflexer said:


> Bit sexist a female assistant katy for MOD lol


Ha ha :laugh:


----------



## Drum

Pretty face which also adds a bonus.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Drum said:


> Pretty face which also adds a bonus.


Thanks I appreciate that.


----------

